# Intelligent Flower Pot Bees



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I picked up this swarm last night that had moved into a stack of flower pots. They must be highly educated bees. They chose a hive with these qualities:
standard white beehive color, 
double walled hive (two pots on top of each other) for insulation
double entrance for security
shape of a skep as per an antique beehive
exactly 16 1/4 inch wide as per modern a beehive.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice post, thanks so much for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, nice pics Frank

Dan


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Update - Here is what was inside*


----------



## bee_bee_hello (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome! i love these pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I believe that's the first picture we've had of Oliver. 
.
.
.
.
Do you know how long the bees were in the pots?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Not me, I remain incognito, there is a pic of me in a veil somewhere*

Thats my buddy Claude. I have MS and can't carry and walk down stairs so he came along to help carry. The lady said "a few months".


----------

